# Brass Hammer



## Bruce88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Decided to make a Brass Hammer and also include in it a Spindle Locking 
Pin in the design.

This hammer is not designed as an ornamental hammer but a working hammer 
and will never look better than in the photo below, scarred up and dirt 
from use (smile).

Included in this post is my work sheet, simple drawing with dimensions 
and speed and feeds I used in making this hammer.  I like to have all 
this information worked out prior to stepping into the shop and aids in 
figuring out what sequence of operations to do first.

This is my first knurling of aluminum and it was done dry (no lubricant) 
and worked ok with good knurls, but there was a lot of aluminum 
dust/particles generated to clean out of the knurls.  Next time I think 
I will try using some oil on the surface and see if this minimizes the 
cleaning.

All the speed and feed’s worked good for my lathe and mill with good 
finish and minimal sanding.


----------



## brav65 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great work, I have all the materials together for the exact same project.  I need to make a knurler first, so I just ordered some materials for that project.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## randyc (Feb 12, 2015)

I hacked this thing out about twenty years ago.  It's given good service but looks like something salvaged from a dumpster compared to your elegant design and execution.  Beautiful work !


----------



## Bishop (Feb 12, 2015)

I like the double duty of your hammer. I've built three brass hammers so far, this one was the latest.


----------



## Luminast (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, even if it won't ever look any better, it looks great now!


----------



## JPalmer831 (Feb 13, 2015)

excellent idea with the spindle lock. I have the same set up in my garage, I think I'm going to copy you . any sugestions on a good knurling tool? I have the 8.5x20 lathe thanks


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 13, 2015)

JPalmer831 said:


> excellent idea with the spindle lock. I have the same set up in my garage, I think I'm going to copy you . any sugestions on a good knurling tool? I have the 8.5x20 lathe thanks



I would avoid a bump knurling tool at all costs, they are very hard on spindle bearings, and crossfeed lead screw.  Scissors type would be best, and could be made with a mill and saw.  Probably a u tube video on making your own, or plans on net somewhere.

michael


----------



## Bruce88 (Feb 13, 2015)

JPalmer831 said:


> excellent idea with the spindle lock. I have the same set up in my garage, I think I'm going to copy you . any sugestions on a good knurling tool? I have the 8.5x20 lathe thanks



Hi JPalmer831 

I used LMS large Capacity Knurler part number 1911.  The knurling tool worked good for me but setup of the tool is important for it to do a good job (see pictures below).


----------



## thomas s (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for posting and nice pictures also.


----------

